# What do you charge?



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

How much do you all charge for a bar of handmade soap?


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't sell but I do buy. I pay $3.50 a bar unwrapped. I buy 36 bars at a time.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I charge $1 per ounce, as my bars are usually a little over 4 oz, I charge $4. per bar.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks!! That gives me an idea where to start.

)


----------



## mtnviewfarms (Apr 18, 2011)

I sell my cold processed soaps - 5 ounce size - $6 Each


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

My GM soaps are between 4.5 and 5 oz. I sell them for $5.50 or 4/$20


----------



## Mistyf (Apr 4, 2008)

Mine are 4.4 oz and I charge $5.00 for them. Mine are wrapped.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Mine are 4 oz bars and sell them for $4.50 a bar.


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

I give it away. I have yet to sell a bar. We usually give a class in Jan or Feb, and make a batch for us and help someone make a batch. We have had enought to last us over a year, and still able to give plenty of away. I have never had anyone ask to buy any, I really didn't think there was much of a market for it.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

DYngbld said:


> I give it away. I have yet to sell a bar. We usually give a class in Jan or Feb, and make a batch for us and help someone make a batch. We have had enought to last us over a year, and still able to give plenty of away. I have never had anyone ask to buy any, I really didn't think there was much of a market for it.



If you are giving it away, why would anyone ask to actually have to buy it! :hammer: Nobody wants to part with hard earned cash unless they have to.
There is a BIG market out there for good handmade soap. I've been in the business for going on 13 years.


----------



## BeeFree (Feb 23, 2004)

I have been buying home made soap for a few years now. I found some that was scented with musk that I really like. I guess I need to get the ingredients together and make some.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

I sell mine for $1 per oz too- but if it is in a store with commission, then that is added on the top.


----------

